# Non contaminating treatment of varroa?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Non contaminating treatment of varroa*

Wrong forum to discuss treatments, noncontaminating or not. Post this in the general Bee Forum and I will respond when I can (off speaking this weekend so it may be as long as Monday).


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: Non contaminating treatment of varroa*

Actually, in this instance, your question fits for this forum.

"Any post advocating the use of treatments, according to the forum definition of treatment will be considered off topic and shall be moved to another forum or deleted by a moderator, unless it is employed as part of a plan in becoming treatment free."

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?253066-Unique-Forum-Rules


----------



## masarin (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Non contaminating treatment of varroa*

Ok, now I doubleposted in the general forum. 
Sorry.


----------



## masarin (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Non contaminating treatment of varroa*

Ok, now I doubleposted in the general forum. 
Sorry.


----------

